# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  DirectX 12 sẽ không chạy trên Windows 7

## nguyenvanhoang99

Hồi tháng 8 vừa qua, Intel đã công bố thêm các thông tin về DirectX 12 tại hội nghị SIGGRAPH 2014, một sự kiện chuyên về đồ họa máy tính. Điểm đáng chú ý của Direct X12 là sự gia tăng về mặt hiệu năng so với DirectX 11 do tận dụng CPU hiệu quả hơn tới 50%. Cụ thể hơn, trên cùng một cấu hình, chạy cùng một bản demo, DirectX 11 chỉ đạt 19 FPS trong khi Direct X 12 đạt 33 FPS (tăng 70%). Đây quả là một tin mừng cho các game thủ khi cơn bão các game mới sắp ra mắt ngày càng đòi hỏi sức mạnh xử lý nhiều hơn.


Tuy nhiên vừa qua, giới game thủ đã bị “dội một gáo nước lạnh” khi hay tin DirectX 12 sẽ chỉ hỗ trợ Windows 10 sắp tới cùng Windows 8 mà không hỗ trợ Windows 7 - phiên bản vẫn đang phổ biến nhất hiện nay. Theo một bản khảo sát về phần cứng của hệ thống Steam, người ta thấy Windows 7 vẫn còn rất được ưa chuộng khi phiên bản 64 bit chiếm tới 47,8% lượng game thủ trên Steam sử dụng và thậm chí con số này còn đang tăng.
Trong khi đó Windows 8.1 64 bit chỉ đạt con số 21,43% - tức chưa bằng phân nửa so với Windows 7. Theo một số trang web thống kê khác, hơn 50% số người dùng hệ điều hành của Microsoft vẫn đang trung thành với Windows 7. Còn tại Việt Nam, có lẽ mức độ vượt trội của Windows 7 so với 8 là không phải bàn cãi.


Thực sự tin này cũng không gây quá nhiều bất ngờ khi Windows 7 quả thực là một hệ điều hành đã “có tuổi” và hãy đừng quên phát ngôn của Microsoft hồi đầu năm nay: Họ sẽ chính thức ngưng hỗ trợ Windows 7 vào tháng 1/2015. Đây có thể được xem như là một động thái từ Microsoft để “khuyến khích” khách hàng chuyển sang các phiên bản Windows mới hơn.


Bởi bản thân người viết và (có vẻ như) nhiều người khác vẫn chưa có ý định cập nhật lên Windows 8 hay 8.1 để được sử dụng DirectX 12, phương án duy nhất còn lại lúc này là trông chờ vào Windows 10. Hãy cùng hi vọng rằng Windows 10 sẽ không quá rườm rà trong việc sử dụng như người tiền nhiệm của nó.
*>> Game DirectX 12 sẽ ra mắt sớm nhất vào 2015*

----------

